# Three words people you have dated used to describe you



## Happens (Mar 2, 2011)

Devious
Random
Funny


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

Sincere
Kind-hearted
Bubbly


----------



## nallyha (Apr 23, 2010)

nerd
enigmatic
trustworthy


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

Dude - this needs a bump


----------



## curious0610 (Jun 27, 2010)

1. Cute
2. Studious/nerdy
3. Stubborn 

#3 was in context of my relationship with my parents. They were really strict and he thought that the degree to which I abided by their rules was just being stubborn. He was convinced I needed to "rebel" (I think he was a type 4) and to be more independent. He was right, although I later achieved this independence from my parents through a more natural, peaceful route (college, moving out) rather than creating conflict/breaking rules while I lived under their roof.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

Smart
Sweet
Intense


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Delicious
Tasty
Nice


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

That made me sigh


----------



## cheezey (Aug 27, 2010)

1. Amazing
2. Adorable
3. Filthy :blushed:


----------



## Josh the Great (Mar 9, 2011)

1) Non Judgmental

2) Calm

3) Smart Ass


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Well, I just asked a certain person and now I got these 

playful, inquisitive, fun


----------



## Compassionate Misanthrope (Mar 2, 2011)

1. Neurotic (she doesn't understand that my emergency anticipation is not fear it's just seeing possibilities... see ENFP descriptions heh)
2. Sweet
3. Dirty (hate to clean... only do it for her)
4. Handsome
5. Funny
6. Fast (as in walking and talking you gutter-brains) 
7. Smart


----------



## Peacock (Mar 11, 2011)

Cute
Oversensitive
Booty


----------



## creeker03 (Mar 13, 2011)

1. giving
2. smart
3. thoughtful

He also called me pretty all the time but i don't like to dwell on the physical compliments....Maybe because I dont take those sort of compliments very well!


----------



## Kaetastrophe (Mar 7, 2011)

1. Selfless
2. Intelligent
3. Sweet


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

Most popular:

Queen of bjs. 
Overly affectionate (kisses, hugs, massages etc). 
Manic depressive.


----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

1. Caring
2. Sweet
3. Strong


----------



## bengalcat (Dec 8, 2010)

different
monkey
smart


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

1. Like a boss.


----------



## keyso (Feb 16, 2011)

I tried to ask my previous girlfriend, but she said it was secret. I'm not sure if that is positive or negative.


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

Raichan said:


> Ex boyfriends and ex admirers have described me as;
> 
> 
> Intelligent (_actually every single guy who's ever liked me uses that_)
> ...


I used to write about this in year 2011 but frankly I don't care anymore what my exes would say about me.

But I know how my soulmate (my significant other) will describe me if he had only 3 words,''My beautiful angel''

I adore him!


----------



## EbonyTigger (Apr 13, 2012)

1) Quiet
2) Complicated
3) Good natured (yes that's 2 words I know)


----------



## Peanutbutter (Jan 18, 2012)

1. sweet
2.sarcastic
3.wild:tongue:


----------



## Symphi (Oct 16, 2011)

First:
Sweet, Cute, Stubborn

Second:
Loving, Knowledgeable, Introverted

Current:
Nice, Smart, Beautiful


----------



## bromide (Nov 28, 2011)

_Only_ nice words? Snarky, brilliant and hot-titted. Hot-titted was my personal favorite. My INFP ex whilst completely trashed said, "you are one hot-titted woman" a moment before hurling on her own dress.


----------



## Damien (May 25, 2012)

Sweetest, Sexy, God.


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

1. Sarcastic but funny
2. Supportive
3. Know-it-all (said in a kind way)


----------



## devanir (Jul 26, 2012)

*Let's see...*

My personal favourite is "_warm" _(best possible translation). I am an INFJ after all. I got this when I talked to her about how the relationship with her sister would improve if she just talked with her more and proved to be more understanding (she was an elder sister). She had issues with her baby sister because one of them had called the other one slut for a reason I can't recall. 

I have also been called "moody" (again close as possible translation). I had a terrible headache from all the studying I had to do the previous night and I wasn't very talkative. She was kind of annoyed. She had gone to the bathroom (no doubt preparing to dump me) when my mother called and told me my brother (whom I hadn't seen in months) was to come home tonight. My mood changed altogether and I was a completely different person when she came back. At some point when we were leaving she told me I'm kind of unpredictable and "moody". I thought abt explaining to her, but honestly I found it kind of cool. 

And let's not forget the all-time classic "sweet" (*exact *translation ). Technically, that wasn't during the "official" date. We were to meet some friends afterwards and they were all joking bullshit like "how could you endure him for so long a while?" and silly stuff like that. Then she kissed me to the cheek (I'd rather mouth but y'know...) and she said "aww, he can be soooo sweet.". I remember letting out a hysterical laugh and...I don't recall uttering another word for the next half-hour... :blushed:

Oh, you might want to know, I am referring to a total of 2 girls. Guess which one is mentioned twice!


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Words I've commonly been called by the opposite sex, a listee-list:

1. SILLY
2. Rediculous
3. Complicated
4. Tweak
5. Adorable
5. Cute
6. A pain in the ass - usually when I'm tweaking and they have no patience 
7. Tenacious
8. WEIRD
9. Jerk
10. Feisty


----------



## viri (Jul 15, 2012)

- kind
- witty
- confusing


----------



## Kainita (Aug 31, 2011)

1. Soul destroyer
2. Evil
3. Unemotional

I don't know... doesn't add up.


----------



## Christie (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful
Mysterious 
Sweet


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

My fiancé says:

Compassionate, 
Adventurous, 
Intelligent


----------



## Uviteru (Jul 30, 2012)

My fiancé says:

Wise
Determined
Gentle


----------



## noflawsnostory (Jun 5, 2012)

Complicated, strong and creative.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

elegant; different; complex


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

Christ figure
Gentleman
Psychopath

All true, I'm afraid.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Kainita said:


> 1. *Kind*
> 2. *Hilarious *
> 3. *Humble*
> 
> I don't know... doesn't add up.


It adds up to me...roud:


----------



## Kainita (Aug 31, 2011)

Crono91 said:


> It adds up to me...roud:


Haha oh you.


----------



## Laney (Feb 20, 2012)

Pretty, nice, and smart. -Positives

Stupid, selfish, awkward. -Negatives


----------

